# Kawasaki Ki 100 shots



## vinnye (Aug 12, 2012)

I know this is a bit of an unusual fighter and my previous photos of it have stopped working, so I thought you guys might like these.



























Hope you like them!
Direct link to album -
http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z85/vinenglish/Ki100 shots/


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## proton45 (Aug 12, 2012)

This is one of the fighters I have "not" been able to see (in real life) yet...but its nice to see good photo's. Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## 61fury (Aug 12, 2012)

That museum looks like fun, I like the eras all jumbled up like that. Where is it?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice, like 'em a lot!


----------



## vinnye (Aug 13, 2012)

They were taken at The Imperial War Museum London.
I have more shots from there if you want to see them?


----------



## vinnye (Aug 13, 2012)

Just added a new post wit photobucket link to Imperial War Museum London.
Enjoy!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2012)

Photobucket has removed the images. Better up-loading from your files direct to the forum.


----------



## vinnye (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok - have added a link to album at bottom of post 1.
Also - here =
Ki100 shots pictures by vinenglish - Photobucket


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2012)

Unfortunately these links in the post #1 were generated by Photobucket site wrongly. I've corrected them. Now all of them should be seen.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 19, 2012)

> They were taken at The Imperial War Museum London.



No, they weren't; Milestones of Flight Hall at the RAF Museum, Hendon. The Ki-100 was moved from there last year and is now back at the RAF Museum Cosford.


----------



## vinnye (Aug 19, 2012)

Thats what happens when I visit too many good displays in a short time period. You are of course correct!
I had both Hendon and IWM London on the same memory card!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 19, 2012)

Great to see your pics, though Vinnye; both fascinating places. You must have visited Hendon a year or so ago; Milestones now has the F9/40 (Meteor) among other things in it now.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2012)

Good stuff. The Ki100, as mentioned, is now at the RAF Museum, Cosford, and it's a bit difficult to get an overall shot of it. Here it is a seen in February this year.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the throwing star design on the gun port!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool plane. 


Wheels


----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2016)

Lovely shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2016)

Ki-44's good line-up....probably colourised i think?


----------

